# More than meets the eye... (potentially photo heavy)



## Marco (May 18, 2015)

Shelves are going up in the office. These puppies have unboxed.

Anyone want to give a shot naming all the cassettes?





Soundwave and minions





Starscream plane





Starscream robot





Grimlock having a snack (WST Megatron)





Optimus carrying his favorite neo 





Optimus Prime, Grimlock, Rodimus Prime, Starscream, Skywarp, Soundwave and minions





More still in boxes. Will post up as they come out of hiding. I have an Ultra Magnus, Prowl (and variants), Bluestreak (and variants) and I think Bumblebee hiding somewhere and I am itching to open their boxes .

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 18, 2015)

Nice collection of Transformers! My brother has a whole room of them in box along with many superhero from both Marvel, DC and the Simpsons.


----------



## Justin (May 18, 2015)

cool! here are some the earlier generation


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2015)

Hilarious!


----------



## Marco (May 18, 2015)

Justin said:


> cool! here are some the earlier generation
> 
> View attachment 10389



I remember the Mazinger Z toys those are classics.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 18, 2015)

My 20 year old loved Megatron and his neo!!


----------



## Paphman910 (May 18, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Hilarious!



Yay Transformers!


----------

